# mead ranger battery tube



## JAcycle (May 29, 2006)

Greetings all,
I am looking for a battery tube for a pre-'30s Mead Ranger.Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JAcycle (Jun 6, 2006)

*battery tube*

FOFOUND ONE


----------

